# RMAing current board getting ASUS P5K-E



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm fed up with Gigabyte my ethernet is jacked up as is my sound card , and I cannot have a computer down for three weeks for a RMA so when this DS4 board comes back it is off to ebay. In the mean time I'm buying this board ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail, it appears for 139.00 it to be nice. I owned one once before but never got it to boot, at that time it was 190.00 board. I'm gonna try it again. Hope it like my Lanfest ram it hated my Gskill lastime. If anyone owns it let me know how it OC and does it like Crucial ballistix ram.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

*It appears to have just about everything.*



trt740 said:


> I'm fed up with Gigabyte my ethernet is jacked up as is my sound card , and I cannot have a computer down for three weeks for a RMA so when this DS4 board comes back it is off to ebay. In the mean time I'm buying this board ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail, it appears for 139.00 it to be nice. I owned one once before but never got it to boot, at that time it was 190.00 board. I'm gonna try it again. Hope it like my Lanfest ram it hated my Gskill lastime. If anyone owns it let me know how it OC and does it like Crucial ballistix ram.










Specifications 

CPU LGA775 socket for Intel® Core™2 Quad / Core™2 Extreme / Core™2 Duo / Pentium® Extreme / Pentium® D / Pentium® 4 Processors
Compatible with Intel® 05B/05A/06 processors
Support Intel® next generation 45nm multi-core CPU
*This motherboard supports FSB 1333/1066/800
** Please update the latest BIOS to support Intel 45nm CPU 
Chipset Intel® P35 / ICH9R with Intel® Fast Memory Access Technology 
Front Side Bus 1333 / 1066 / 800 MHz 
Memory 4 x DIMM, max. 8GB, DDR2 1066*/800 / 667 MHz, non-ECC, un-buffered memory
Dual channel memory architecture
* The chipset officially supports the memory frequency up to DDR2 800MHz. Tuned by ASUS Super Memspeed Technology, this motherboard natively supports up to DDR2 1066MHz
Please refer to www.asus.com or user manual for Memory QVL. 
Expansion Slots 2 x PCI-E x16 (blue @ x16 mode, black @ x4 or x1 mode) supports CrossFire Technology
2 x PCI-E x1
3 x PCI  
Storage Southbridge
- 6 x SATA 3.0 Gb/s ports
- Supports RAID 0,1, 5 and 10
JMicron® JMB363 PATA and SATA controller
- 1 x UltraDMA 133/100/66 for up to 2 PATA devices
- 2 x External SATA 3.0 Gb/s port (SATA On-the-Go)
- Supports SATA RAID 0,1 and JBOD

LAN Gigabit LAN controllers, featuring AI NET2
Marvell88E8056® PCI-E Gigabit LAN controllers 
Wireless LAN ASUS WiFi-AP Solo
54 Mbps IEEE 802.11g and backwards compatible with 11 Mbps IEEE 802.11b
- Software Access Point mode 
- Station mode : Infrastruceure mode and Ad-Hoc mode 
Audio ADI® AD1988B 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Coaxial / Optical S/PDIF out ports at back I/O
- ASUS Noise Filter 
IEEE 1394 Agere® FW322 1394a controller supports 2 x IEEE 1394a ports (one at midboard; one at back panel) 
USB 10 x USB 2.0 ports (4 ports at mid-board, 6ports at back panel) 
ASUS AI Lifestyle Features ASUS Quiet Thermal Solution:
- ASUS AI Gear2
- ASUS AI Nap
- ASUS 8-Phase Power Design
- ASUS Fanless Design: Heat-pipe solution
- ASUS Fanless Design: Stack Cool 2
- ASUS Q-Fan 2
ASUS Crystal Sound:
- ASUS Noise Filter
ASUS EZ DIY:
- ASUS Q-Connector
- ASUS O.C. Profile
- ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
- ASUS EZ Flash 2
- ASUS AI Slot Detector
ASUS WiFi@Home:
- ASUS WiFi-AP Solo 
Other Features ASUS MyLogo 3
Multi-language BIOS 
Overclocking Features Intelligent overclocking tools:
- AI NOS™ (Non-delay Overclocking System)
- ASUS AI Booster utility
Precision Tweaker: 
- vCore: Adjustable CPU voltage at 0.0125V increment
- vDIMM: 16-step DRAM voltage control
- vChipset: 4-step Chipset voltage control
SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection)
- FSB tuning from 200MHz up to 800MHz at 1MHz increment
- Memory tuning from 667MHz up to 1333MHz for DDR2
- PCI Express frequency tuning from 100MHz up to150MHz at 1MHz increment
Overclocking Protection:
- ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall) 
Back Panel I/O Ports 1 x PS/2 Keyboard
1 x S/PDIF Out (Coaxial + Optical)
2 x External SATA 
1 x IEEE1394a
1 x RJ45 port
6 x USB 2.0/1.1
1 x WiFi-AP Solo antenna jack
8-channel Audio I/O

Internal I/O Connectors 2 x USB connectors support additional 4 USB ports
1 x Floppy disk drive connector
1 x IDE connector
1 x COM connector
6 x SATA connectors
1 x CPU Fan connector
4 x Chassis Fan connector
1 x Power Fan connector
1 x IEEE1394a connector
Front panel audio connector
1 x S/PDIF Out Header
Chassis Intrusion connector
CD audio in
24-pin ATX Power connector
2 x 4-pin ATX 12V Power connector
System Panel(Q-Connector) 
BIOS 16 Mb Flash ROM, AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.3, ACPI 2.0a, Multi-language BIOS, ASUS EZ Flash 2, ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 
Manageability  WfM 2.0, DMI 2.0, WOL by PME, WOR by PME, PXE 
Accessories UltraDMA 133/100/66 cable
FDD cable
2 x Serial ATA cables
1 x 2-port Serial ATA power cable
I/O Shield
User's manual
ASUS WiFi-AP Solo manual
3 in 1 Q-connector
ASUS WiFi-AP Solo omni-directional antenna

Support Disc Drivers
ASUS PC Probe II
ASUS Update 
ASUS AI Suite
ASUS WiFi-AP Solo Wizard
Anti-virus software (OEM version) 
Form Factor ATX Form Factor, 12"x 9.6" (30.5cm x 24.4cm) 
O/S Compatibility Windows Vista/XP 

*What do you think?*


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks nice. Sorry you've had so many issues with your Giga board. My DS3 has been great. I just wish it had more memory divider options, and a option to set memory to 1T. Actually, that 1t option was the only thing I really liked about my Evga 680i board.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Looks nice. Sorry you've had so many issues with your Giga board. My DS3 has been great. I just wish it had more memory divider options, and a option to set memory to 1T. Actually, that 1t option was the only thing I really liked about my Evga 680i board.



Yes and my current board for 180.00 you would think Gigabyte would allow more fan controll than just the CPU . The Asus board allows all 6 fan header to be controlled and has way more memory dividers , wish me luck getting the mother to boot this time, this gigabyte board is a good board overclocks to hell and back but I can tell that Gigabyte is struggling with quality sometimes. Plus this three week wait shit for a RMA is B.S , and i'm almost positive that bios F9 killed my ram. How they missed ram error when they designed a bios is beyond me.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Looks nice. Sorry you've had so many issues with your Giga board. My DS3 has been great. I just wish it had more memory divider options, and a option to set memory to 1T. Actually, that 1t option was the only thing I really liked about my Evga 680i board.



Where is your blood Iron? almost bought it if it wasn't for that damn tall northbridge cooler only 100.00 now.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Yes and my current board for 180.00 you would think Gigabyte would allow more fan controll than just the CPU . The Asus board allows all 6 fan header to be controlled and has way more memory dividers , wish me luck getting the mother to boot this time, this gigabyte board is a good board overclocks to hell and back but I can tell that Gigabyte is struggling with quality sometimes. Plus this three week wait shit for a RMA is B.S , and i'm almost positive that bios F9 killed my ram. How they missed ram error when they designed a bios is beyond me.



Good luck man, looks like a nice board. I currently boycott ASUS after a terrible RMA experience I had with them once.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

My blood Iron is in my second Rig, with an old Pentium D 820. Really nice board, but I like Gigabyte's @bios utility, since I don't use a floppy anymore.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

I think you will really like that board. I've seen nothing but good stuff about that line, and I hope to see nothing wrong with one. Sorry to hear about the rmaing problems... Still waiting on Newegg to get my ram that I sent in almost 2 weeks ago... grrr. Great luck man.


----------



## allen337 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear trt, ive always had good luck with gigabyte. Got a f7b beta bios that was friggin up on this board (ds3p). Built my father-in-law a system with that asus board and he keeps saying, i want your gigabyte board. It wouldnt run my mushkin 8500 @ rated timings. It was close enough though. Good luck on the asus.  ALLEN


----------



## technicks (Dec 30, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Where is your blood Iron? almost bought it if it wasn't for that damn tall northbridge cooler only 100.00 now.



So just swap it for smaller one.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2007)

My p5k-prem has a 1t mem setting,i've not tried it tho'.

They are decent boards trt.Hopefully this one will boot and you'll have no probs with it.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2007)

technicks said:


> So just swap it for smaller one.



Well i could swap it but then again to avoid the pain in the ass factor I went Asus.


----------



## technicks (Dec 30, 2007)

Non the less a very nice choice.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

This board wouldn't boot with my lanfest ram had to buy crap ram that will boot at this motherboards default 1.8v then up the voltage to 2.2v, replace the crap ram with mine, and all is fine. Also even with the voltage droop protection on this mother droops .125v, WOW!!! a drooping son of a gun.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2008)

my board droops by .003v with the damper enabled.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> my board droops by .003v with the damper enabled.



maybe im not setting it right what do you have turned on in the bios?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2008)

just the cpu voltage damper thing.Its actually .03 drop,1.41v in bios,1.38-9v idle on windows.still better than .1xx i guess.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah, im getting around a .175 drop that made my board not want to start unless I over clocked it...


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

I really don't care about the droop because this board is stable as hell. If you buy it make sure you have ram that will boot at 1.8v I had to buy some crap ram to get it to boot and then up the voltage to 2.2v or the board wouldn't start. Once I did this it works great. It absolutley destroys my Gigabyte P35 DS4 rev 2.0 motherboard overclocking wise. I had two of these board and the first board wouldn't boot so I found the issue was ram voltage these boards. The default is to low for newer ram so buy a crap 256 ram chip to get it going then pop your ram in.


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow the DS3 doesn't let you set command rate?
I guess I got a really good board then cause I can set command rate, control latencies, use a HTT multi anywhere from 1x to 5x, set my cpu multi as low as 11 (stock is 13, but that's probably the chip anyway), and I can control voltages for everything, and there's more memory latency options than I know what to do with!

That looks like a sweet board trt. See if it will do 500FSB with your mighty Xeon


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

hat said:


> Wow the DS3 doesn't let you set command rate?
> I guess I got a really good board then cause I can set command rate, control latencies, use a HTT multi anywhere from 1x to 5x, set my cpu multi as low as 11 (stock is 13, but that's probably the chip anyway), and I can control voltages for everything, and there's more memory latency options than I know what to do with!
> 
> That looks like a sweet board trt. See if it will do 500FSB with your mighty Xeon


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


>



sweetness you have barbie on your desktop!!! looks good man


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> sweetness you have barbie on your desktop!!! looks good man



Yes have 4 small children 3 are girls and they like barbie alot.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2008)

hey, never beat on that! Your a family man and I have more respect for you then ever! have lil nieces that would want me to do the same if I lived with them... Hell, I'd put it on it for them anyway!


----------

